# 1 Gallon tank



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I've been keeping my 40 gallon community tank for over a year now and loving it. I have had a 1 gallon complete setup (for kids) in my basement for a while now and looking to set it up. 

I would like to try to breed some shrimp. Is it possible to do that in a tank so small? Which species breed the best? If not, what else would you suggest for the aquarium? No goldfish or bettas. Thanks!


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Red Cherry Shrimp will do well in that size tank as long as you can keep it warm and water quality high.


----------



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

I've always liked the cherry shrimp. The only problem is that the setup does not have a heater. I read that ghost shrimp can withstand temperature changes well, so maybe those would be better??


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

I have no experience with Ghost Shrimp. My understanding is that they have a couple of breeding difficulties.

1 - They are cannibalistic so any small Shrimp will be eaten and I doubt they could find a place to hide in a one gallon..

2 - The offspring need specialized food because of their size. Infusoria for example. While not impossible, it could be difficult to feed this type of food in such a small tank.


----------

